# Doce Decoy - Sillhoutte



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Been thinking about making my own dove decoys in a sillhoutte style. I have done some surfing and researching looking for patterns, plans, etc. without any luck. If anyone has any ideas or experience with dove decoys, I would appreciate your thoughts?
Thanks in advance,


----------

